# Hat das Radgeschäft in Neu Isenburg (Bike... ???) ne Homepaitsch



## Gerald (22. Februar 2002)

oder kennt jemand die genaue Adresse?


Gerald


----------



## Frank (22. Februar 2002)

Ich kenn dort nur den Rad- und Triathlon Shop, die haben auch ne Page soweit ich weiß, kann jetzt aber nicht mit der URL dienen ...

Kann heute abend auf unserer MV aber mal fragen und dir dann heute nacht oder morgen eine Antwort posten, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (22. Februar 2002)

OK, OK, OK OK


----------



## Harald (26. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Die haben keine richtige HP! Ich wohn ein paar Meter davon entfernt...


----------



## Gerald (27. Februar 2002)

Und wie heißt der Laden jetz genau?

Gerald   ....will alles wissen


----------



## Harald (2. März 2002)

Hi!
Heisst Rad und Triathlon Shop Neu Isenburg. Ist auf der Hugenottenallee. Hausnummer weiss ich nicht. Aber Ecke Bahnhofstr. falls dir das was sagt! Marken die die Hauptsächlich führen: Cannondale, Trek, Rotwild, Giant, Cube


----------



## Gerald (4. März 2002)

Sank yu weri matsch


Und die neuen halbhohen Addidas MTB Schuhe mit Wandereigenschaften sollen die auch haben.


Gerald


----------

